# Not a pest



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the little screech owl that visits.

I have deep exterior windowsills. Of all the windows in this house he chooses one over my bed to peck at the window and talk to himself at 3:30 am.

I'd block my windowsill with something. Except, he's so darn cute I don't want to chase him off. Just pick another window please.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Without a pic it didn't happen at 3:30 am. :no: Raise the flash.:thumbup:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get him a wife/ girlfriend. 

Then he be so busy explaining why he out at 3:00 am, that he has no time to bother you. 


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If I could bear to touch a mouse I'd buy one and put it on a different windowsill (like my neighbors) so he wouldn't wake me up.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't know if this might help, but we have a robin nest in a burning bush right outside our bedroom window, and, according to my wife, it was peeping all night. We also have a night light in the room, and occurred to me at some point there might be a connection, so closed the drapes completely and the robin was still there but no more chatter.


----------

